# I'm new here!



## TaraJets (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi I'm new here! I'm in middle school and I have a betta fish, an african dwarf frog, two dogs, and five hermit crabs. As you probably noticed I don't mention rats!!!  That is because I don't have any yet. I want to do lots of research before the end of the school year comes. My mom says I can have permission to make money to buy two rats if I get good grades and loose weight; so I'm on a mission!

I'll start by asking some general cage questions:
I have an empty 10 gallon tank and I've wanted rats since February of last year. I FINALLY convinced my mom that they aren't disgusting. So, can I use it w/ this http://martinscages.com/images/full/RT-610.jpg Also, can I get the powder coated/ PVC coated one and not have to cover the shelves or should I just get regular and put plexiglass over it?

I would be getting 2 females bee tee dubs. If I can't use the topper/ tank idea I would be willing to get these:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/PETC…
http://martinscages.com/images/full/h-600hr.jpg

thanks for any help! I've been wondering for so long what the deal was with 1/2" by 1/2" mesh, powder coated balconies... are they okay for little rat feet or no?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Good for you for doing your research first! ;D

A 10 gal tank is wayyy too small. Rats are very prone to respiratory problems, so even with a topper aquariums aren’t recommended as they don’t allow for good ventilation. 

The first cage you linked is only 9” deep, so definitely go for something bigger. The second one (the Rat Manor) looks okay. The Martin’s hamster cage is also too small, only 11” deep. 

If you want to go with a Martin’s cage the R-680 is good for 2-3 rats. Make sure to get the powder coated version, galvanized wire soaks up urine and starts to smell after awhile.


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 24, 2011)

oops! I must have linked to the wrong picture. I meant the rat tower not hammy cage.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

the petco rat manor and martins r-690 are both decent cages for smaller rats, mainly females... they're not deep enough for larger females or full grown males. the powder coated shelves are fine for their feet uncovered, as long as you keep them clean.


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay, I'm pretty convinced that I want a powder coated Martin's cage. Which one would you recommend for two full grown females?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I HIGHLY recommend the Martins R-680, powder coated.

It is large enough for 2 females for sure, and is easy to clean and decorate.


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 24, 2011)

okay! I'll that's definitely going to be one of my top choices!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

the 680 is definitely my favorite cage out of all that i've owned, but the 690 is another good choice if you're limited on floor space, as it has a significantly smaller footprint than the 680.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep I used it for a pair of rats. A small female and a tiny male together and it was great.

For large males it may be to narrow though.


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys! what do you think of this cage 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352&lmdn=Product+Type

One reviewer said his chewed out of there but everyone else said they didn't maybe the guy's rats were just bored? Anyways, do you guys think this will have enough room for two rats?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a good cage, large enough for 2-3 rats of any gender.

the shelves can be a pain cause they collect pee and poop if you dont cover them, but other then that thats a good cage.

If your gonna order though, I would get the Martins instead. Only a little more money, and you have life time quality.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Of the cages you've linked to I like the Super Pet cage best. The shelves are removable which is easier for cleaning, and allows you to vary the layout and make it harder by removing some of the shelves. I also like that it has a deep base which is good as you can use a nice thick layer of substrate. I don't like the wheel it comes with as rats -could- get toes stuck. If you want a wheel I'd look at the Silent Spinner or the Wodent Wheel. You'd need the largest size of either wheel for male or female rats. 

I don't like mesh cages. I borrowed one for a week a while ago as an intro cage for my girls, and I was glad to see the back of it. I just found it so difficult to clean, and I don't like the way they look. This is why I don't like the look of the Martin's cages. Mesh shelves with 1/2 inch bar spacing are safe for rats, but their is a study on the internet somewhere that prooved rats prefer solid shelves. They need to be wiped clean daily, but that's not hard work.

For a pair of rats I like to aim for a cage that is big enough for 4-5 rats. This is because they need a lot of space per rat for enrichment. Rats are intelligent animals and need stimulation to prevent them from developing destructive behaviours such as chewing the bars or chewing holes in the base. I like to aim for a decent foot print (80x50cm) to provide plenty of running space, and as I scatter feed I need a fair bit of space to make my girls work for their food. I like a fair bit of height (80cm+) to encourage my lazy girls to get moving.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I have 2 SP Exotics cages and I really like them! Seems lots of people don’t like the shelves in SP cages, but I haven’t had any problems with them myself. I do think Petmarts’ price is a little high though, if you decide to go with this cage shop around and see if you can find it cheaper. Amazon recently had it on sale for around $80 with free shipping. 

If you’d like to see how I set mine up, I recently posted a couple pics here: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,25883.0.html


----------

